# Jade Cargill



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Aspiring pro wrestler Jade Cargill has been a part of the ringside crew for several weeks now on Dynamite. She always sits with the “faces.” Cargill is a former star basketball player in college and is a fitness competitor.

Maybe she’s training in the Nightmare Factory? Anyway, she has a good look, and she seems like a hard worker. Hopefully she will be able to get an opportunity when she’s ready.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Well she looks great and is quite athletic. Could be a future homegrown star for them.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Beautiful girl but can she work? No more Big Swole or Mel types who are actually appalling wrestlers with nothing to give

So many of the Womens matches look like when you get drunk and start wrestling with your mates


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Ten days after I posted this thread, she makes her big debut! I kinda thought she’d be a face, but I guess not.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

I really liked her debut, she spoke well and looked unbelievable my god those pins !


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

She did very well on the mic


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

She looks good and is surprisingly a decent talker. Here's hoping that she's not bad in the ring.



JasmineAEW said:


> Ten days after I posted this thread, she makes her big debut! I kinda thought she’d be a face, but I guess not.


Russo swerved!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I didn't mind her on the mic. She did very well for her first time.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm gonna be honest, she had me drooling. What a body!


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

Was she a dude that "transitioned" ?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

One year as a pro wrestler.. If this is their next big angle, couldn´t they have found someone with a little more experience? But then again , if she´s going to fight with Brandi, they can´t have anyone outshining her..Which means they have to use someone who doesn´t have any routine.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

She looks different level but does anyone know if she can wrestle. Her promo was pretty good but cody looking at his watch almost killed her lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jade Cargill had a great look and while I wouldn't call her promo good, it was much better than most people's first promo ever. I thought the whole thing was so ridiculous that I was entertained.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

She looked taller than cody though she was going to square up to him lol.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

thisissting said:


> She looks different level but does anyone know if she can wrestle. Her promo was pretty good but cody looking at his watch almost killed her lol.


Well she started training not too long ago so she's still super green but with her body i think it's fair to assume that she have the potential to do great things in the ring.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Aew has some fantastic female talent now that should all be great in a few years. Tay conti Anna j and this lady if she is any good all 3 have a look to be the very best. If you add serena thunder alysin kay shida and others things are definitely getting better. Looks like Tony is listening to the fans.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Well she started training not too long ago so she's still super green but with her body i think it's fair to assume that she have the potential to do great things in the ring.


I imagine she could launch some joshis in amusing ways


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

I want more of her


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

She has a good look and will only get better on the mic. I wonder if shes a part timer or full. She is sort of like some mentioned here like Bianca


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I think they are making her a lesbian. She slapped her booty and now she tweeted this 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326740677426810881

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Awful segment


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Dont ever give her the mic her again. She SUCKS.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Was the best women's promo since britt bakers one on Tony schiavone. Good to see a rookie able to do such good work so early. Cody did try to put her off and she didnt crack. Kudos. Ignore the haters they have nothing better to do.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well she definitely looks the part.

Look forward to seeing more of her.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I popped a chub when she slapped Brandis ass. Sexy.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I was nervous when I saw them put a totally new worker on the mic their first time on live tv. That had the potential for disaster just because of nerves, and she put the car up on two wheels and drove it 100 yards. If she isn't awesome at wrestling, she has the look and mic ability to at least be a great manager.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The rock couldn't have done that on his first appearance. Really impressive for a rookie.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327005165736632323


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Of course shes QT Marshalls buddy


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

She could be my buddy also 🤞


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Strapping a rocket to her involving her in a program with Shaq and Cody. She's only been training for a year - either she's a natural who picks it up like Kurt Angle or it's gonna be ugly.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Jeripunk99 said:


> Was she a dude that "transitioned" ?


Are you fucking serious lol?no


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Strapping a rocket to her involving her in a program with Shaq and Cody. She's only been training for a year - either she's a natural who picks it up like Kurt Angle or it's gonna be ugly.


Like goldberg spear and Jackhammer


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Hopefully they start allowing more than one womens match with all these women they keep signing



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Strapping a rocket to her involving her in a program with Shaq and Cody. She's only been training for a year - either she's a natural who picks it up like Kurt Angle or it's gonna be ugly.


It's gonna be ugly. Brandi was the best part of the segment.

What the fuck were they thinking just saying "Shaq" instead of actually showing him. Him showing unannounced suddenly would have been something for twitter and youtube and shit, but nooooo Tony couldn't wait to let us know Shaq was coming, now when he does physically appear the moment will be less exciting.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Shock Street said:


> Hopefully they start allowing more than one womens match with all these women they keep signing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprises that nobody see coming does not help with the ratings.

For me you only do that type of stuff during the PPV.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Surprises that nobody see coming does not help with the ratings.
> 
> For me you only do that type of stuff during the PPV.


Okay well this isn't going to help with ratings either AND it took away any chance of a cool moment for the people who already watch, so its double fucked


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Surprises that nobody see coming does not help with the ratings.
> 
> For me you only do that type of stuff during the PPV.


Not if you actually create an atmosphere of "anything can happen" that makes the show must see. Unfortunately, right now they have a reputation of anything that is hyped will be underwhelming.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Not if you actually create an atmosphere of "anything can happen" that makes the show must see. Unfortunately, right now they have a reputation of anything that is hyped will be underwhelming.


This.

Create the anything can happen atmosphere and occasionally deliver on it and people will tune in because they don't want to miss it.

I don't understand how this is missed by wrestling fans. The attitude era did it perfectly


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> Not if you actually create an atmosphere of "anything can happen" that makes the show must see. Unfortunately, right now they have a reputation of anything that is hyped will be underwhelming.


So that mean that you have to sacrifice one big surprise


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> So that mean that you have to sacrifice one big surprise


What do you mean by sacrifice? If they have someone big show up out of nowhere, the buzz it would create would get people talking online and more people tune in the next week to see the fallout. Sure, that FIRST week you would not pop a rating, but you would start building momentum from it. You keep the momentum going. You do not need some big thing every week, but you keep enough stuff like that sprinkled in and people will want to tune and see what happens next. The way WWE has done it for YEARS has been "The Rock will be here in two weeks, tune in." And people do because they want to see The Rock but then they tune back out. But if the program had the reputation of "big star could show up ANY time" you get that hype surrounding your show.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Also, my main take away from this promo was that they're feuding over who can be synonymous with being referred to as a singular name? Or was it the innocuous, obviously not specific to Shaq, "giant killer" phrase Cody said?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Also, my main take away from this promo was that they're feuding over who can be synonymous with being referred to as a singular name? Or was it the innocuous, obviously not specific to Shaq, "giant killer" phrase Cody said?


Here's my summary

Cody: _starts crying unprompted_
Cargill comes out of nowhere: CODY, those aren't giants, SHAQ is giant, but SHAQ is not here so I'm gonna leave
Brandi: REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
Brian Cage:


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm guessing she will be in more of manager role until they think she's ready wrestle.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Hope she gets to squash Brandi , but Im guessing she doesn’t, Anna Jay is yet to face her, I imagine she should have had some heat with Allie but thats all forgotten (ye I know QT got his revenge) 
Every storylines involving Brandi is a mess , never a conclusion and for some reason she is scared of jobbing to anybody


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

The delivery of her promo was awful, but she did interact with Brandi well and you can tell she's got plenty of confidence. 

She looks the part. Very athletic and powerful, she looks a star in fact. I do hope her ring work doesn't stink, but she will have time to improve as a performer.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

@prosperwithdeen i know i said she looks like blacc chyna, but the more i see her on socials, the more i feel like the submissive man in me wants her to cuff me to a bedpost and have her way with me


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> @prosperwithdeen i know i said she looks like blacc chyna, but the more i see her on socials, the more i feel like the submissive man in me wants her to cuff me to a bedpost and have her way with me


If I were Jade, I’d be insulted. Blac Chyna is a hideous mess haha


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Was that the first promo ever? I didn't even think it was that terrible. I wonder who wrote the promo.

I think she already has way more potential in terms of expressiveness and body language than many of the women on the roster.

She definitely has incredible physical charisma and her promo work will only get better with practice. That stature and physique with a little swag has some potential.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> @prosperwithdeen i know i said she looks like blacc chyna, but the more i see her on socials, the more i feel like the submissive man in me wants her to cuff me to a bedpost and have her way with me


Hahaha she’s stupid bad bruh

Looking like a chocolate Greek goddess, I can’t wait to see more of her on TV


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I wonder how green she will be in the ring. Will they make her pay her dues or Goldberg her? If she's a natural and good in the ring, they could try and make her a star from the off and do a 'Super Rookie' push (Shinsuke Nakamura got the same in NJPW). Her introduction was certainly more high profile that your standard rookie, which suggests they see a lot in her.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Imo she has to be super protected, any match on dynamite should be a squash match vs a smaller opponent, think back to early Brock Lesnar squashing Funaki and Spike Dudley, behind the scenes matches to polish up in the meantime and plenty of matches on Dark


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Only just watching it but I thought her promo was alright tbh. She'll get better and definitely has something about her.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Cornette gave this praise,it was greatest segment in aew history.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

qntntgood said:


> Cornette gave this praise,it was greatest segment in aew history.


Brian just dying laughing 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

qntntgood said:


> Cornette gave this praise,it was greatest segment in aew history.


Faint, mocking praise for the segment, more like 🤣 Though the line, “Her promos go from sounding like Meryl Streep to sounding like Butch Reed” tickled me. That might have been genuine.

Anyone who saw Reed’s promos in Mid-South, especially 84-85, knows that is legit praise.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

No thanky.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Was really hoping she was gonna be repping Nick Aldis (since he likes his big muscly women - in wrestling anyway lol) when she was talking about her giant


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

JasmineAEW said:


> Ten days after I posted this thread, she makes her big debut! I kinda thought she’d be a face, but I guess not.


Ha. Yeah I remembered this thread when I was watching the segment and was like "does someone on AEW read WF" cause her debut came out of nowhere and I don't think I saw anything posted about her anywhere else 😂

She did fine in her debut. I loved the segment and the chaos around it.
She did ok on the mic for a first appearance, she messed up some of her lines at the end i think or it was just stupid lines

"You're not man enough to go by .. one name?"
like wtf, what kind of insult is that.

"That Giant you were talking about"
Cody wasn't talking about any particular Giant.

But besides those 2 points, which i'll attribute to nerves for a first time appearance, she looked great and her physical charisma showed. She looked like a beast next to Brandie and this is what the segment looked like with Jerry Lynn coming out










Looking forward to some more of this.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

What a weird way to debut. I would give her promo a pass if she had cut a promo on Vicky on dark but she's seemingly in a major program with cody

People say first impressions mean alot her first impression was her getting verbally destroyed by brandi


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Never hearing of her before, I thought she was some sort of quasi-celebrity at least to be given a role in the Cody v Shaq program. That doesn't seem to be the case. Not even instagram famous. Or Reality TV famous. 

I guess time will tell if she's worth the rocket push spot she's been given. Could be a case of Shaq handpicking Jade to be with him given both likely training at NF together. Couldn't really use any DARK jobber type and she certainly has a killer look about her. 

I still think Shaq in the Dark Order would have been great.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I still think Shaq in the Dark Order would have been great.


I'm trying to imagine Shaq attempting to keep John Silver in line. Have you ever seen a more incorrigible child in your entire life?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I'm trying to imagine Shaq attempting to keep John Silver in line. Have you ever seen a more incorrigible child in your entire life?


The little prick is on par with Otis when it comes to being funny. He's just goofy and does not fit in with this group at all.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> The little prick is on par with Otis when it comes to being funny. He's just goofy and does not fit in with this group at all.


I agree. He's perfect. A necessary evil even for The Dark Order. 

The Dark Order's Summer Picnic wouldn't be the same without that annoying horsefly. Brodie's patented and unique skill set with the fly swatter heightens the entertainment.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I agree. He's perfect. A necessary evil even for The Dark Order.
> 
> The Dark Order's Summer Picnic wouldn't be the same without that annoying horsefly. Brodie's patented and unique skill set with the fly swatter heightens the entertainment.


I didn't mean it as a good thing. It doesn't work and the Dark Order needed to be something completely different. It's a BTE joke now


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> It's a BTE joke now


And that joke is the Best Thing Ever.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I watched this segment on the advice of Cornette and Brian Last. Fucking amazing for all the wrong reasons. Brandi was hilarious. The rest was fucking HORRIBLE, hahaha. I can’t wait to see where it goes next.

They’ve got zero chance of me paying to see where this goes, but free TV? First show of 2021? Yeah, I can see that working.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

John Silver starts stalking Jade. He keeps stalking her. No one knows why. Then it is revealed that the reason he follows her around is because he wants to know which bathroom she uses. I can picture the mischievous child at his moment of “Eureka!”.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I'm trying to imagine Shaq attempting to keep John Silver in line. Have you ever seen a more incorrigible child in your entire life?





BlueEyedDevil said:


> John Silver starts stalking Jade. He keeps stalking her. No one knows why. Then it is revealed that the reason he follows her around is because he wants to know which bathroom she uses. I can picture the mischievous child at his moment of “Eureka!”.


Is the Dark Order supposed to be a bunch of Middle Schoolers jerking each other off or what am I supposed to gather from this dumbness? Are any of their fans over 13?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cult03 said:


> The little prick is on par with Otis when it comes to being funny. He's just goofy and does not fit in with this group at all.


There’s nothing funny about him. 



BlueEyedDevil said:


> I agree. He's perfect. A necessary evil even for The Dark Order.
> 
> The Dark Order's Summer Picnic wouldn't be the same without that annoying horsefly. Brodie's patented and unique skill set with the fly swatter heightens the entertainment.


SWEARING IS COMEDY!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Is the Dark Order supposed to be a bunch of Middle Schoolers jerking each other off or what am I supposed to gather from this dumbness?


Yes. Pretty much a stable of the world's oldest teenagers bickering over pecking order. The Dark Order is the professional wrestling version of Welcome Back Kotter. The only dark thing about them is that most of their conquests are over scrubs on AEW Dark.

*Mr Kotter - Brodie Lee
Juan Epstein - Stu Grayson
Freddie "Boom Boom" Washington - Evil Uno
Arnold Horshack - John Silver
Vinnie Barbarino - Anna Jay*














Two Sheds said:


> Are any of their fans over 13?


Yes. I'm sure most are older than John Silver even though he recently had his Bar Mitzvah.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> There’s nothing funny about him.
> 
> 
> 
> SWEARING IS COMEDY!


I don't find Otis funny either


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Are some of you guys tone deaf? She did awful on the mic lmao


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cult03 said:


> I don't find Otis funny either


Me either. I’m not trying to say it would be okay, but I had this idea in my head of a bad-ass that was just fat and weird. Then I saw it, and it was so much worse.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Brandi gave the best segment of her life against sexy Jade, she has better abs then most wrestlers in aew /wwe/nxt lol

She has a great look, was a bit shot on the mic if I'm honest maybe it was necessary, but she has some potential, hope it works out, wanna see if she can wrestle before I judge her.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

thisissting said:


> She looked taller than cody though she was going to square up to him lol.


Cody is 6ft , you can see he is tall so she's hiding 6'2 at least.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Aedubya said:


> Awful segment


Hey bro you're still a fraud tho.👍


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I popped a chub when she slapped Brandis ass. Sexy.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Surprises that nobody see coming does not help with the ratings.
> 
> For me you only do that type of stuff during the PPV.


If word of mouth passes around that AEW is the place to be if you want to be seriously surprised by a wrestling programme, then that's a whole lot better than giving everything away before the big moment.

A lot of the atmosphere in pro wrestling stems from the crowd's reaction to unexpected entrants. Wrestling fans used to live for the pop, at least in part. These pops can't happen the way they used to happen if everything is being spoiled weeks beforehand.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Are you fucking serious lol?no


Breh there's always one village idiot, ain't there? she looks hot, he must have bad sight.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> @prosperwithdeen i know i said she looks like blacc chyna, but the more i see her on socials, the more i feel like the submissive man in me wants her to cuff me to a bedpost and have her way with me


Mate , If u want hook ups hit me up, I got numbers all over the country


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Yes. Pretty much a stable of the world's oldest teenagers bickering over pecking order. The Dark Order is the professional wrestling version of Welcome Back Kotter. The only dark thing about them is that most of their conquests are over scrubs on AEW Dark.
> 
> *Mr Kotter - Brodie Lee
> Juan Epstein - Stu Grayson
> ...


I mean, that seems like a reference that would be too old for Tony to really get or base something on. Same with anyone in the group. JR and Tony would get it, but they have not said anything. Also, how could Freddie "Boom Boom" Washington NOT be Colt/Cult "Boom Boom" Cabana?

I probably do not get all the references either because I never had, nor will I ever watch BTE. From the GIFs I have seen posted, it looks like a bunch of dudes hanging out in their underwear in the back somewhere.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

When Cargill came to the ring, I thought it was a dude dressed in drag.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> I mean, that seems like a reference that would be too old for Tony to really get or base something on. Same with anyone in the group. JR and Tony would get it, but they have not said anything. Also, how could Freddie "Boom Boom" Washington NOT be Colt/Cult "Boom Boom" Cabana?


Good points. Welcome Back Kotter was a very funny sitcom but it was from the 1970s. The Dark Order guys do remind me of The Sweathogs. Your casting choice for Cabana playing Washington was a good one. I picked Uno because him and Washington both have a funny walk. I knew it was a bit of an awkward choice and your's might be better. I just haven't accepted Cabana as a full time member yet.


----------

